# Leodomanes



## Zahrah

Hola,

¿Alguién me puede decir quién son estes hombres del Norte, los vikingos? 

Precisaba saber la traducción en portugués y no tengo idea de la traducción... los únicos que conozco son los "varegues", "normandos" e otros pocos que hicieron el favor de penetrar na península para asolarla e asolar mi cabeza también.

Gracias,

Z


----------



## Vanda

Zarah, tem certeza de que a grafia está certa?


----------



## Zahrah

Olá Vanda,

O mais certo é estar escrito incorrectamente..., pois não encontro nada na web... coisa que detesto! Uma tradução, já por si fastidiosa como esta (nunca gostei de história!!!) e ainda por cima com termos mal grafados... 

Vou ver se consigo saber com que me digam o termo ao certo, Obrigada + uma vez Vanda!

Z


----------



## Outsider

Consegue-nos explicar um pouco quem eram estes leodomanes?


----------



## Zahrah

Olá Outsider,

Vou tentar...

Segundo o texto que tenho, estes senhores fizeram parte das tribos vikings que andaram pela Península Ibérica, juntamente com os varegues e os normandos. Estes piratas marinheiros segundo a referência que tenho ficaram conhecidos como os "_*piratae Donorum".*_

Eram um povo campesino e habitavam terras do norte, como a actual Noruega, Dinamarca e parte da Suécia.
 
Já tentei pesquisar através dos outros povos (normandos e varegues) mas não consigo encontrar nadinha... Está difícil e decerto que é como a Vanda disse e eu o pensei ao início, a palavra deve estar mal grafada.
 
Obrigada pela ajuda!!
 
Z


----------



## Outsider

É um assunto complicado, porque povos diferentes deram nomes diferentes aos _vikings_. "Varegue" é mediterrânico, "normando" é franco, e o próprio _viking_ é anglo-saxão. Também se pode tratar, como diz, de uma tribo particular.

Já tentou ler um pouco o artigo da Wikipedia, a ver se encontra um nome parecido?


----------



## Zahrah

Sim Outsider, já dei uma espreitadela na wikipedia... mas vou ver outra vez mais atentamente


----------



## Vanda

A palavra pode estar em outra língua. Por exemplo, só se consegue alguma coisa sober Leod*e*man como nome próprio, acho que em norueguês.


----------



## Zahrah

Oh Vanda acho que estou a pôr o pessoal todo à procura desta palavra "maldita"! Muito obrigada pelo seu esforço e pelo do Outsider...

Em norueguês, não sei, não me parece por causa da terminação da palavra (manes) que daria qq coisa como "mãos" em português.

Isto só me acontece a mim! E logo eu... que estou tão longe dos nórdicos!

Assim que souber de alguma coisa, eu volto aqui!


----------



## Outsider

A terminação _-man_ (que significa "homem, pessoa") é comum em todas as línguas germânicas. Acho que a sugestão da Vanda é boa.


----------



## Zahrah

Bom, pela sua boa dica Vanda parece que cheguei até aqui, ainda sem ter chegado a uma conclusão concreta:

Leod, filho de Olaf (rei Olavo da Noruega) ou conhecido por Leod, rei da ilha de Man, se não estou em erro.

Leod parece ser o nome próprio correspondente a Luís...

Pesquisei e fui dar a este site:
http://www.atelierheraldico.com.br/heraldica/escocia/macleod.htm

Mas remete-me para a Escócia  e para o sobrenome "MacLeod" de que deve derivar.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, eu gostei do Leod e assim faz sentido Leodomanes (no caso, parece que foi espanholado, né?) e lembre-se que os _vikings_ andaram por aquelas plagas também. Refiro-me à Escócia, onde você achou alusão ao nome.


----------



## Mangato

¡Parbems!. Estive a pesquisar, até estudei as invações vikingas e normandas na Península Ibérica, e não achei nenhúm Leodeman nem coisa semelhante
Na sua origem Mac, quer dizer filho de; Mac Leod = Filho de Leod. 

Acho então que forom os homens de Leod os que nos asolaron, mas com pouco sucesso, e que algúm filho dele foi embora pra Escocia

Já pode a senhora dormir tranqüila

MG


----------



## Zahrah

Muito obrigada aos três: Vanda, Outsider e Mangato!! (não me esqueci de mais ninguém, espero...) 

Sim, parece que o conterrâneo do Mangato resolveu "espanholar" o nome dos ditos senhores e arranjar-me um problema... Ufa!!

O problema agora vai ser aportuguesar os "Leodomanes", talvez os "baptize" de "homens de Leod".

Estes vikings são mesmo uma praga! Como já não lhes bastou andar a navegar "por mares nunca antes navegados", quiseram pôr toda a gente aqui a navegar pelos mares da Internet... 

Ai, ai... "senhora" não, por favor! 

Abraços a todos, foram 100% ("mashy", como se diz pelas terras da Arábia). Outros que também por cá andaram, só espero é ter mais sorte e não me saia nesta tradução nenhum "Al-leodragol"


----------

